# Younger with yogurt



## runi (Jun 29, 2011)

Besides for healthy, yogurt is great for your beauty, Yogurt can be used throughout the body, from head to toe.
 Check here the use of yogurt for hair, face and skin and how to make your own yogurt.


----------



## runi (Jun 29, 2011)

runi said:


> Besides for healthy, yogurt is great for your beauty, Yogurt can be used throughout the body, from head to toe.
> Check here the use of yogurt for hair, face and skin and how to make your own yogurt.



Hair. If your hair is coarse and fork, mix the yogurt with the egg, then apply evenly to hair and massage in order to soak into the scalp. Let stand for 15 minutes while wrapped in a towel that has been moistened with warm water. Afterwards, rinse with cold water and wash as usual.

Face. To get that smooth skin, you can use regular yogurt mask. You do this by mixing the yogurt with a tablespoon of honey and olive oil. Apply on face and neck. Let stand for several minutes, and rinse with warm water.

Skin. Scrub yogurt is very beneficial to remove dead skin on the body. Combine yogurt on the water lukewarm bath you. In addition to the body can make skin more supple, more radiant skin you had.


----------



## Fabiabi (Jun 29, 2011)

Good tips to know. It's good to know of some natural beauty therapies.


----------



## dinakylesam (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the tips!  I will surely try them.

sam


~
dina kyle and sam's cooking adventure


----------



## Fabiabi (Jul 26, 2011)

runi said:


> Besides for healthy, yogurt is great for your beauty, Yogurt can be used throughout the body, from head to toe.
> Check here the use of yogurt for hair, face and skin and how to make your own yogurt.



Glad to hear it because I eat loads of it. I knew it was doing some good.


----------

